# ¡¡Bocha 7000!!



## Rayines

*Hola Bocha: ¡Realmente un gusto felicitarte por los 7000! (busqué en Thanks but no.... y como no te encontré, colijo  que recibís felicitaciones)*
*Bueno, un gran saludo desde este mismo lado del Atlántico, esperando que continúe tu labor para bien del English, del Spanish, en orden sucesivo, inverso y/o alternado. *
*¡Un beso grande!,*
*Inés *


----------



## Antpax

Me uno a Inés. Muchas Felicidades Campeón. Es un placer tenerte con nosotros gran moderador y mejor forero.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Me uno a las felicitaciones. Tus intervenciones como moderador y como forero siempre van justo en donde deben ir.

Abrazos.


----------



## Loob

Bocha, I hardly ever come to the Congrats pages.

But I have enormous admiration for you.  Congratulations!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas Felicidades Bocha! Y aprovecho para agradecerte la ayuda inmensa que me has dado en varias ocasiones. La inteligencia y gentileza merecen aplausos, reconocimiento y gratitud.

Abrazos,
Beatriz/Tampiqueña


----------



## Vanda

Oba! Vamos jogar bocha! 
Obrigada pelas contribuições, Bocha! ​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Felicidades, y aún más importante ..... ¡mil gracias por todo lo que traes a estos foros!!

un abrazo


----------



## Namarne

*¡Felices 7.000! 

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tus acertados y precisos aportes. 

Un saludo muy cordial, 

N *


----------



## bb008

*¡Felicidades Bocha por tus 7.000!*

*Hombre preciso en sus aportes*
*claro en explicaciones*
*y atento a las intervenciones.*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Wow, no cualquiera llega a 7.000 felicidades.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Congratulations on your 7th postiversary, Bocha 

Laura


----------



## Bocha

Hola y gracias a todos.

Vayan sirviéndose

Rayines
Inés:* Ídola*, un pilar de WR. Siempre es un gusto leer tus mensajes, es como si los hubiera redactado uno mismo. ...y viva *Argentina*.

Antpax: paso a paso, día a día el aporte que uno está esperando te lo trae la hormiga. Que alcances esa ciudad de tus sueños ... y viva* España*, viva _Madriz_ y... ¡Viva Ant!

Giorgio: ¿29? Chico, con ese _look_ yo no te hubiera dado ni veinte.  ...y viva *Guatemala*.

Loob:
If you ever read a long controversial thread in English Only look for Loob's messagges... and forget the rest, you've already got the right answer. ... *England* forever.
_Mea navis aëricumbens anguillis abundat_ (I'm so sorry your sailboat is so full of pissing eels)

Tampiqueña: Me alegra que mis mensajes te puedan haber sido útiles. ...y viva* México* lindo y querido.

Vanda: 
Garota de primera agua. Mod Teresa de BH, de WR y del mundo.
_"Eu quase que nada não sei. Mas desconfio de muita coisa."_
La prudencia es una virtud mas você sim que sabe. ...y viva *Brasil*.

Chaska Ñawi: 
La fascinante Aurora Boreal. Otro de los pilares de WR. ¿¡Qué haríamos sin vos!? ...y viva *Canadá*.

Namarne: Noble perfil. siempre el aporte justo e inteligente. ...y viva *España*, y viva Barcelona.
Et laetitiam vestram nemo auferet a vobis. (...y sí, la Leticia nos salió un poco bruta, ni siquiera escucha los mugidos de las vacas)


¡Uy! Me estoy quedando sin copas, aquí has más.

BB008: Toda la frescura y el donaire caraqueño. No le hagas caso a Woody Allen, es sagaz pero muy cínico: el amor *es* la respuesta. ...y viva *Venezuela*.

Cabeza Tuna: "enfant terrible", un ojo salido de "La naranja mecánica" que intimida. 7.000 no son tantos, a ver... llevás unos 100 días desde que inscribiste y ya tenés más de mil posts ¿cuánto te falta para los 7.000? ...y viva *Chile*.

Angel Aura: Un ángel y no sólo el aura. _Quello che voglio per Me lo voglio per Tutti_. Los mismos buenos deseos para vos. ... y forza* Italia*.


Chin, chin... ¡Salud!


----------



## coquis14

Lamento llegar tarde Bochini pero Independiente no sale campeón hace mucho tiempo ya y no sabía que estaban festejando.

¡Muchos Saludos por los 7.000!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Felicitaciones!
Un gusto el contenido de tus intervenciones y también tu estilo.
No abunda la gente así.
Por muchos más.
¡"Salú"!


----------



## emm1366

*¡Un poderoso saludo para un poderoso forero! *


----------



## Tazzler

Gracias por toda la ayuda que nos has aportado a largo de los días de los foros. Tus mensajes siempre son muy bienvenidos y nosotros los estudiantes esperamos sin paciencia tus respuestas muy útiles. Es un placer poder trabajar juntos contigo en el mejor lugar para aprender y practicar las lenguas extranjeras en la Internet. Espero que sigas participando en los foros porque padeceríamos mucho de la privación de todos los recursos que nos das.


----------



## hosec

Mi enhorabuena con admiración.

Salud


----------



## ewie

Felicitaciones Bocha


----------



## romarsan

¡Felices 7.000 Bocha!


----------



## RIU

¡Felicidades Bocha! Desde luego eres un crac.


----------



## Fernita

¡Muchísimas felicitaciones, Bocha! ¡Gran forero y moderador!
Te mando muchos cariños desde Buenos Aires.


----------



## Cubanboy

*¡Muchas Felicidades por estos 7000 +! 

Me quito el sombrero y hago una reverencia ante ti por tus conocimientos e inteligencia y todo lo antes dicho. ¡Viva Argentina y personas como tú!

Saludos cordiales desde Cuba.

CB.*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Caramba!!! Bocha.

Es más amable, de pocas pero precisas palabras.

Tienes mi admiración y respeto.

Saludos desde Venezuela para Argentina.

Con cariño!!!
Rosangelus​


----------



## Camilo1964

Bocha, que sean muchos más!. Siempre leo con interés tus comentarios como forero: breves, adecuados, documentados, además de tu intervención como moderador.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## SDLX Master

7000 felicitaciones, Bocha!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades por tus 7,000.  Por otros tantos más.
*


----------



## Kerena

Mil felicitaciones para todo un señor forero y moderador, quien ha resuelto muchas de mis inquietudes con el estilo personal que le caracteriza: objetividad, seriedad y erudicción. 

Cordial saludo,
Kerena


----------



## Bocha

Tiempo para otro brindis.

Espero que alcance para todos

Coquis, Adolfo, emm, Tazzler, hosec, Ewie, Romarsan, RIU, Fernita, Cubanboy, Rosa, RIU, Camilo, SDLX, Kibramoa y Kerena.

Gracias a todos por los saludos. 

Cheers, Salut, Salute, Saude, Mazel tov, Prosit, Skol, Kampai, Iss ygiam, na zdorovie, Salud.


----------



## Mirlo

Muy Felices 7.000 Bocha, 
y que sean muchos más.​ 
Mirlo​


----------



## Eugin

200 posts más tarde pero para las felicitaciones siempre hay tiempo, ¿verdad? 
 
Es un gusto tenerte como forero y un privilegio tenerte como moderador. 
 
Para un "bocho" de aquellos, una ovación como sólo él se merece...
 
7.000 felicitaciones!!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades Bocha!!!
Gracias por la gran ayuda que siempre me has dado.
Un abrazo
Silvia


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Bocha:

¡Grande Hermano! 
eek: ¡ehh... Gran Hermano... NOOOOO...!)

Y a ver si te ponés con más champán, che. Hay algunos que todavía no brindamos.


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Bocha, mi más sincera enhorabuena! ¡Todo un crack!

¡Muchas gracias por estar ahí al otro lado del hilo, ayudándonos!

un abrazo,
LJ


----------



## gatogab

Bocha, heme aquí con 482 posts tuyos de atraso.
Tienes un modo especial de moderar.
Es lo que aprecio de ti, además de tu preparación.
Felicidades.
gg


----------



## valdo

¡Felicidades Bocha!


----------

